# Texas City Dike "Night Lights"



## Harm-N-Rods (Feb 4, 2011)

Trout are "poppin" on the Texas City Dike! I brought home 7, lost 4 keepers, and lost one over the slot! Smallest in the box is 17" and the largest is 21". Fishing at night with a double white spec rig on an outgoing tide! Lights Out! Have Fun and Safe Fishing! 
Remember to always fish responsibly!:rybka:


----------

